# never got my mount back



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

Last year I shot a 10 point that never got scored but went atleast 165 it was a great deer then I got it mounted and couldn't wait for it to get done but the guy got done quick well to quick and I still wasn't back to work and in the winter I live check to check so I paid some money on it I always heard that it takes 6mo to year to get done this guy had it done in 2 weeks so paid him some money and then I got called back to work so I called him to get it but he never return my calls well in July I went to were I drop my deer head of the house was empty not a soul in site. Well I didn't think to call the the number again because he had moved well this year my buddy got a nice buck and want to get it done. He calls me with the guys name yes the same guy that had my deer mount I thought great I'll go pick it up wright then well he sold it to someone and know he claims that he has it and wants me to pay a fee for holding it 5 a day I pay child support and my child support figures out to being 6 dollars a day even thought I know my deer mount is sitting in a log cabin some were in trumbull county what should I do???????????????????????????


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

It sounds like you stuck between a rock and a hard place here. I dont know
maybe just talk to the taxidermist and try to come to some sort of arrangement but I wouldnt give him any future work if I were you.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Who was the taxidermist? Maybe someone on here knows him/her and maybe they could help you out. Or the rest of us could avoid that person if he/she doesn't help you out.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You should pay him the balance. Sounds like there were MANY mistakes on both sides. A two week turn around should have been a BIG flag right away.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I certainly hope that at the least you get back the money you paid thus far. If not then I would address that with him. Perhaps he is telling the truth that he ended up selling it, right or wrong. But if he did then you should be at least entitled to all of the money you paid him.

I guess we don't know the whole story but it certainly sounds fishy. I don't know how anyone could complete a mount in 2 weeks. That seems almost impossible particularly with the original hide.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> You should pay him the balance. Sounds like there were MANY mistakes on both sides.


I agree that the balance of the amount should be paid provided that you are in fact going to receive the mount. From your post it sounded questionable that it could even be purchased at that point. Certainly an unusual situation.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah 2 weeks is awful quick it takes about 2 weeks just to get them to dry to the mold. i def. wouldnt recomend him to any of my friends


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Also for him to ask $5/day for holding the mount is ridiculous. That figure is way too high, particularly when he is not even holding anyway. He has it on someone else's wall. Seems he wants to make a profit on both ends on that deal.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually, the only option is to pay him the balance. He has obviously done the work (no matter how good or bad  ) and he must be paid. Many taxidermists reserve the right to sell the mount if not picked up over a certain amount of time. It would be written in the contract, but I'm sure you didn't sign one (another flag). One other option is to get your antlers back and forfeit your down payment to cover the expenses he has in it. The $5/day is too high for the storage, but I susupect he's not happy about being stuck with the mount for this long, and we're only hearing one side of the story. Not calling him because he moved doesn't make any sense to me. You need to call him and work something out.


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

I understand the Balance in full and maybe $100 in for the wait but that would be no problem but to pay 1200.00 dollars is little much he is his in the Fish @field report the picture has three deer and his name is DAVE Taxidrny his number is 330-545-5698 Know I'm not say for 2 weeks it was bad mount but that was Quick I dropped the deer off on Jan. 24 2006 by feb 13 I got the call it was done so just over 2 weeks I don't understand that and I never sign anything about holding fee or anything. Well I don't know what to beside go to small claim court. I try talking to him but he would tell the the truth if it was raining or not the guy talks but does nothing. I wish he post on here so you could hear his side.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Really, the best thing to do is call him up and talk it out. Tell him you simply can't afford $1200. I'm sure he knows that and is just using it to prove a point, no matter how foolish. If you can't reach an agreement, tell him you want your antlers back and he can keep the deposit. You still own the antlers. I seriously doubt it comes to this, as it would make no sense for him to not make some sort deal. I don't know why he would be so difficult about things, but I doubt he's a real serious business man.


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

Did you record the permanent tag number?


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

if an agreement cant be reached i would take him to small claims court or atleast use that as a bargaining tool. he really dosent have a case or any documentation that says you have to pay 1200 or the 5 dollars a day because he never made you sign a document stating that. All other taxidermists that i have been to have made me sign a paper stating that if i didnt come to pick the deer up with in 30 days of being notified then that animal would become property of that taxidermy shop but since he didnt make you sing any thing i would wouldnt see why you would have to pay the 1200 dollars or where it would become his. but i would deffinately if any thing else get my rack back you can always buy a cape.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

In my experience (and I have only worked with 3 taxidermists) taxidermists seem to be good folks (mine is a GREAT guy). I know there are always rotten apples, but I like to give everybody a chance. 

Sounds to me like the guy is pissed because you didn't pick it up or contact him to make other arrangements. That being said the $1200 is criminal. Life has taught me you don't get anywhere making demands and/or arguing yelling, etc.. I would call the taxidermists and start off by apologizing - let him know you are sorry you didn't make contact with him and tell him about your personal situation. Although business is business, you would hope the man is decent enough to hear you out. Ask him to reconsider the $5 per day storage fee and offer some "middle ground". Be freindly and ask him to meet you halfway. If he absolutely refuses I would tell him very politely that although we had no written agreement that the antlers were my property. Like others have mentioned I would tell him I wanted my antlers and he could keep my deposit for his costs; otherwise I would be filing a claim in small claims court and a complaint with BBB.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Is he a *licensed* taxidermist? I know the ones here have to be in order to be in posession of wild game. Might be another bargaining chip.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohio requires no license, only tax and record keeping paperwork. No one should need any "bargaining chips". There's no reason this can't be settled very easily. He doesn't want to keep the deer, trust me. It gains him nothing. A simple phone call may settle everything.


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

Did anyone understand that last post?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

What don't you understand? I'll try to explain it more clearly, sorry.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

How do you raise a kid on $6 a day?


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

$6.00 a day...using the dollar menu at McD's or Wendy's.

Magis, I'd think the taxidermist could care less if fishn'cpl picks it up. As I understood fishn'cpl in his first post (using some translation techniques), the taxidermist sold the mount to someone else in Trubmull County. I'd imagine the "sale" covered any labor/material costs incurred. Also, I doubt the taxidermist wants to tell his other "customer" to return the mount because the owner wants to pay for it. Guess the lesson is to not obligate money you don't have available. I don't know the law here, but after being abandoned for a reasonable amount of time i'd imagine it would become the taxidermist's property. Thy lawyer types would have to define "reasonable amount of time". Good luck either way fishn...


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

My guess is, he no longer has the mount. He can only gain if he gets $$ from you, I think he got $$ from someone else, or lost/ruined your rack.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> As I understood fishn'cpl in his first post (using some translation techniques


 I got something different from it, but my translation may be off.  As I understood it, he initially said it had been sold, but the story chnaged and now he has it and wants a rediculous amount of money for it.
If he didn't have the mount, I don't think he would offer it back for any amount of money. There are legal channels that must be followed before a mount is sold to recover costs, and that was not done in this case. fishn'cpl owns the antlers as it stands.
I just read through my Ohio Revised Code 1531.02 paperwork to refresh my memory. There is actually a law stating unclaimed deer mounts can NOT be sold. However, there are some crooked ways to get around it. Still, I think one simple phone call will solve the whole thing.


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

The guy told a friend of my and then me when I first call him that he sold it. Know he saying that it was in holding so he could charge that $5 a day I know if I went there the deer woundn't be there it was sold to guy that just build a log cabin somewhere in Trumbull but he never said the guys name. lawyers gave me some info I will say that what money I owe him I wound pay that just so I get my horns. I will be file in court I do need know how to find that law so I could bring into the case. Thanks Guys


----------



## GMfish (Feb 14, 2007)

Free advice (you get what you pay for)
1. Go to the municipal court for the jurisdiction where the taxidermist does business and pick up the small claims court booklet, it explains the process.
2. The filing fee for small claims court is usually $25.00, but that cost can be added as the damages in your case.
3. Sue the taxidermist in his business name, if he has one and his personal name. Even put the , Inc. if applicable. It's actually helpful if his business is incorporated. Non lawyers cannot represent even their own corporation in court. That's the unauthorized practice of law.
4. Describe what the taxidermist did wrong. Take your time and explain the basics clearly. You don't need to research the law.
5. Ask for money. The small claims court doesn't have jurisdiction to hear cases that involve remedies other than cash. Ask for your mount back, but ask for money also.
6. Return the paperwork (complaint) to the court with your filing fee. The court will assign a date 28 days or more after filing.
7. Show up with your witnesses on your court date.
8. Good luck


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going to tell you, you may be in for an uphill battle going to court. He is going to say he provided a service and will demand to be paid, which the court will agree. The ultimate outcome will likely be an agreement being reached about the final cost being due. That's something that should be able to be resolved out of court. Since he doesn't have a contract stating any type of storage fee, that will likely be tossed. I would start by sending a certified letter stating that your willing to pay the balance and a small additional holding fee for the return of your mount, and if not legal action will be taken. That should be enough to get him to change his mind. He doesn't stand a chance of getting $1200 by going to court.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> I'm going to tell you, you may be in for an uphill battle going to court. He is going to say he provided a service and will demand to be paid, which the court will agree. The ultimate outcome will likely be an agreement being reached about the final cost being due. That's something that should be able to be resolved out of court. Since he doesn't have a contract stating any type of storage fee, that will likely be tossed. I would start by sending a certified letter stating that your willing to pay the balance and a small additional holding fee for the return of your mount, and if not legal action will be taken. That should be enough to get him to change his mind. He doesn't stand a chance of getting $1200 by going to court.


I agree totally.

It would seem that an agreement of some sort could be reached without heading to court.

However, even if the judge were to determine that you owed more than you felt was necessary you could ask for the antlers back and cut your losses at whatever is paid thus far.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Have you seen your mount sense he finished it or recently. Two weeks is a very short time to finish a mount, in my experience. Ask to see the mount so that you know that he did a job that is satisfactory to you before you go and offer him any money. Also in the moving of the mount to another location it may have been damaged. Second, I may have missed this, ask to see proof of how long he kept your deer mount in his storage before taking it to some one else's place. You would not need to pay storage if it was not with him unless the other person charges. 
This is a good learning experience for all of us. Sorry it had to come from your experience man.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I don't know about the county you live in, but in Summit county before you go to court you have to go in on a Saturday for a mediation hearing. This is where they get both the plaintiff and defendant together to try and work it out instead of going to a formal court hearing.

I would guess that the guy that did the mount is going to tell them that you didn't have the funds to pay for the mount when it was finished, and that he didn't hear from you for a year, and that you pretty much abandoned the mount.

I'm not sure that I would totally disagree with him.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Just out of curiousity... Has anyone heard of a mount being completed in two weeks? I would think the deer might still be breathing upon picking it up after only 2 weeks.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Also, I think I agree about going to court. There was obvious substantial nonperformance on your part and unless you could prove he somehow didn't perform either or he acted in bad faith, I think it's a waste of your time.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Just out of curiousity... Has anyone heard of a mount being completed in two weeks?


 For comparison, I take 4 weeks on a mount, start to finish. That is WHEN I get to it, and I just do it as a small hobby. Unless it's the first deer I take in for the year, it's a 4-6 month wait. Any full time taxidermist that doesn't have a 6-12 month backlog would make me wonder why. A deer can be mounted in 2 weeks, but the quality is most likely to be very poor. I allow mine 2-3 weeks of drying time before thinking of doing any finish work, and my house is extremely dry.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know him personally but from the posts of his I have read, I would put a lot of thought into what Magis has said, he doesn't seem like the type to give poor info just so he can give out info. He may not have written what you have wanted to hear in this post but he is being straight with you.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Any full time taxidermist that doesn't have a 6-12 month backlog would make me wonder why.


I thought the same thing especially since he said he took it to him in January. By that time anyone doing much business should up to his neck in business.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

JUDGE JUDY!!!

Seriously though, something should be able to be worked out w/out finding yourself in court.

Lg_mouth


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

I completely understand your frustration. Summer of 2005 I got stung for a "$1,600.00 life lesson."  Contracted an exterior painter for my stucco home. I paid $1,600 down payment and the work to be completed 7-10 days, obviously depending on weather. "Some" of the work was completed, but certainly not $1,600 worth. Painter didn't come back for a couple weeks and made several attempts at contacting painter. Certified mail, as others have mentioned, which was received, asking for painter to contact me. Nothing. Eventually filed a small claims case and went to court. The Magistrate made a judgement for me in the amount of $3,300.00.  Next thing you know, painter drops off the face of earth to Georgia. I didn't receive a friggin' dime and had several hours in court, headache, and ALOT of backache as my wife and I ultimately painted the house. As this is a civil judgement, I would have to piss alot more money to put liens and the like on the painter which would not be worth it to me. Lesson learned; Unless it is a personal friend or someone VERY reputable, they should not require a down payment "to cover costs." If they are running a professional business, they should be able to cover costs for the job or have an account with their supplier to that particular profession. I have learned through life, some of its lessons often cost us money and embarrassment, which yes, sucks. Just keep that in mind, if you would receive a judgement in court, a real a-hole may not abide to the findings and you'll have to go back to court to take additional action. I hate that you have had to experience this and I hope you find a solution that makes you happy. If not, just remember, Ohio has some of the best whitetail deer in the country and I'm sure you'll harvest another dandy. Good Luck, BD


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Every taxidermist I have ever worked with has always required some sort of deposit to cover materials, forms, eyes, ears, etc. I know of one guy I used that had mounts hanging in his shop for 2-3 years that guys never picked up. I know he sold a few of them. I doubt anyone I know would sell them after a year. But let's face if you leave it for a year and tell the guy you don't have the money what is he supposed to do, keep it forever??


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Unless it is a personal friend or someone VERY reputable, they should not require a down payment "to cover costs."


That's where your wrong. You are correct that a good business should not be operating week to week from deposits. If they are they won't be around long. But, any good business must require a deposit up front, typically 1/2 of the quoted price. The reason is to minimize losses on unclaimed work. There are many more deadbeat customers than there are deadbeat businesses, especially in taxidermy. Deadbeat businesses aren't businesses for long. The customers see to that.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have always been asked to make a down payment of 50%. My guy has a contract and everybody signs one, no exceptions. The contract states that upon cantact you have 60 days to pick up the mount or contact him to make other arrangements. He is more than reasonable, but he runs out of room fast and can't store mounts forever. He even built a nice, large area to conduct the business and will try to accomidate you; especially if you are a repeat customer. I am always anxious myself and agree to a pickup time when he calls me. And actually, the last mount I had him do (05-06) I went ahead and paid the balance when I made the dropoff. And like any respectible business person, he gave me a receipt saying paid in full.

And another thing - when you find a good one treat them right and they in return will treat you right. I know I get "bumped" ahead of a new customer because of the repeat business, but that still means 8 months to a year. And another tip - do not call and ask about your mount every month - they will call you when it is done and most get real annoyed by this.

That's my experience anyway - now I just need to get lucky enough to give him more business this season


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> And another tip - do not call and ask about your mount every month - they will call you when it is done


Amen to that! That is *extremely* irritating when your trying to work. I had one kid that called every single day, long before the estimated completion date I had given him. I made it known that he could find someone else next time.


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

He sold the mount last june when going to his home in July after not return my calls he had moved to the other side of town. I was at bass meeting last night and one member was a att. he told me that I should get statement from a taxid. to get what the deer mount would be worth to sombody so then sue him for that amount. I don't want any money I just want to pay my bal. pick up mount and move on I also should contact the b.b.b. and tell them everything. I'm send a final notice by cert. mail and will see if he bites if not court will be next and that att. will get everything for me like what I should say so I don't make any mistake thank guys for everything and I keep posting on upcoming news.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

If he sold the mount you aren't getting it back. Your best bet is to find out who he sold it to and try to buy it from that person.


----------



## GMfish (Feb 14, 2007)

"Eventually filed a small claims case and went to court. The Magistrate made a judgement for me in the amount of $3,300.00. Next thing you know, painter drops off the face of earth to Georgia. I didn't receive a friggin' dime and had several hours in court, headache, and ALOT of backache as my wife and I ultimately painted the house. As this is a civil judgement, I would have to piss alot more money to put liens and the like on the painter which would not be worth it to me. "

You have done all the hard work. You could probably contact a Georgia lawyer to do the collection for you on a contingency basis. Alternatively, your Ohio judgment is transferable to Georgia. If your contractor owns property, you can lien it there. When he sells or refinances the property, you'll collect plus interest.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Magis has already told you but please check out The Ohio Revised Code 

http://onlinedocs.andersonpublishing.com/oh/lpExt.dll?f=templates&fn=main-h.htm&cp=PORC

If you know he sold it, take the action.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

I had my lawyer look into the whole Georgia thing after the judgement. He pretty much said I'm hosed because Georgia won't recognize an Ohio Civil judgement for liens on property. Plus, I HIGHLY doubt the painter owns anything in Georgia.... I'm not sure if my attorney didn't want to mess with it or if he is accurate with what he told me. BD


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

You should still check into seeing if you can get the judgment registered in Georgia. If the dirtbag ever gets an inheritance, or scratches off a lottery ticket over $500, you'll be listed as a creditor with a judgment against him, and you might see some coin.


----------



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

I have never had a good experience with a taxidermist in Ohio. I had a deer lost by one (Yes, he lost the rack  ). Had a fish shortened 3 inches (no fish story, I have witnesses) and is now starting to turn yellow 3 years later and smelling bad. Had a pair of ducks that got wormy and their feathers fell out in less than a year. Had a deer come back missing large chunks of face, and replaced by painted putty (and in the wrong pose) by yet another.

I had a guy do a pretty good job on a turkey, but he is from KY. My antelope is not back from WY, so I cant comment on it yet. But anything I get done from now on is getting taken out of state. Its worth the extra money not to pay the amatuers around here to botch my tropies, that I assure you are few and far between for me.

Now Im sure there are good taxidermists in the area, but I can tell you that I havent found them.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There are some amazing taxidermists in Ohio. Your problem isn't the state, it's your selection process. If you choose someone based on price, you stand to be burnt. And if your having that many problems, your choosing cheap taxidermists. It's that simple. Taxidermy is riddled with people who can slap a skin on a form and call it taxidermy. That's true of every state in the country. Once you learn what good work really looks like, it becomes obvious who is really putting something into a mount, and why they cost significantly more. Tell me where your from and maybe I can recommend someone for you to visit.

I now see your from Akron. I'll do a little looking, as I can't remember where everyone is from.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Ditto on what M.Magis said. If you want a Cadillac you don't buy a Chevette and expect the same quality. The same goes for your mounts. You get what you pay for. Many years ago I went twice to a "cheaper" taxidermist and I got burnt. I had a Wood Duck drake done and it was so so. Then I went to another guy who mounted a Mallard drake for me. This thing looked so bad it wasn't even funny. I learned my lesson. I have had several deer, fish and ducks done and I paid more for them. But I am happy with the result. And thats what counts.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Most folks know someone who has mounts in their house. My advice is that before choosing a taxidermist talk to your friends who have had work done and check out their items. I would guess that often times these dissatisfied customers are a result of a first time experience with a taxidermist. A lot of money goes into an investment in a mount and the homework should be done beforehand. In fact, I have often times asked guys where they had their mount done when I am at their place and I ask a few general questions about their satisfaction. I don't have much in my house as far as mounts but from the conversations that I have had in the past I know of a couple or three good ones in my area.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are a couple within a reasonable drive to Akron. There are more, but I don't have everyone's cotact information.
http://www.huskystaxidermy.com/

http://www.naturescanvas.net/

A small warning about asking others about their mounts. Most people simply don't realize what good work is because they've never seen it, or just don't look for the difference. Before I started learning taxidermy, I never noticed a difference. A deer was a deer to me. The one I had on the wall looked fine. Now I know it's absolute garbage. Things like eye shape and finish, ear placement, ear butt shape and placement, antler placement, hair patterns, nostril finish, nose texture, depth and color, and other things all come together to make a good deer mount. Other animals have different things to look for. But, without seeing what can be accomplished by a top taxidermist, most people don't realize what's good and what isn't. I know I didn't. And for the average customer, there's no good way of seeing those mounts. The two studio sites I posted have some nice work, but details can be tough to see in small pictures.


----------



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

I know its not the state entirely, its just bad luck. I guess reading this stirred up bad memories, and I went a little overboard.

To answer one question- None of my mounts where cheap. Both deer shoulder mounts were almost $400. The fish was $11 an inch, and the ducks were $225 apiece( and took a year and a half to get done). (I just looked at the receipts) When I dropped my antelope off in Wyoming I was worried because he only wanted $450 to do it. Maybe Im jaded, but I thought that was plenty of money to have a good job done for the stuff around here.

Worst part is, they all have great references and the stuff in their shop looks great. My trophies were cared for before hand, they just dont come out they way their gallery work would have indicated. And I dont even rush them. (I never call them before they call me to tell me its done)

I guess I know its not really the state, but I have to say that it seems like the taxidermy shops I have been to out of state just look and feel different. More professional and more eager to please. (I hunt out of state a lot and go to a lot of shops)

Sounds like I just havent found the right places. Sorry if I offended anyone. But if I shoot a hog in Texas, or a Kudu in Africa, Im not bringing it home to role the dice again.


----------



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

I learned a long time ago when booking the entertainment for a friends bachelor party that if it seems like a great deal, there is a reason. I think that is the only industry where bigger is cheaper.

Oh, and one of the shops listed above was one of the shops I had problems with for one of the aforementioned problems. Im not gonna bash them, cause again, they typically do good work.

But it raises a question. Ethically, how much work should a taxidermist take on. some of the shops I have been too seemed really busy, and it wasnt until later that I thought that that may have been part of the problem.....


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I gotta take back what I said about looking for low prices. All those prices should be getting you good quality mounts. A long wait is expected when getting a good mount, but a long wait and high prices for poor mounts is unacceptable. I promise you can get some very good work done within an hour of you, but it sounds like you've had some bad luck for sure. However, I don't want to pass judgment without seeing the mounts firsthand, and it's not my place to judge someone else's work. One thing I'll mention is the specimen itself plays a huge part in the outcome of the mount. Not saying that was the problem in your case, but it's worth mentioning. Be careful when using an out of state taxidermist, particularly when it's strongly suggested by an outfitter. Make sure you view their (commercial) work and like what you see. There are some shady operations out there, and they know there will likely be no consequences with an out of state client.


----------



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

All true Magis. I dont think anyone would find the work that was done to be acceptable.

Sounds like I need to start bringing my stuff to you.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Mike I hate to mention this on a public forum, but I have known Scaupstopper since the first week of college. That being said, he has had a run of bad luck with his mounts. The ducks he had mounted in a unique look, and they looked great for a short while, then all of a sudden the thing just started to shead like a dog in summer. I was amazed.

The other one I really remember was his stealhead. A very good looking 30+ inch fish, one of his first good looking fish. He had been talking about how excited he was to get it back and how good the shop was that he took it too. Well I was at his house the weekend he got it back. Let me just say, he got the shaft. It looked like they folded the last 4 inches of the fish and formed a large bulge in the mount. We both said it looked like they used the wrong size mold and tried to fold the fish to make it match. I told him to take it back, but he felt it was too late since the work was done and payed for. I don't know.

I have two mounts, my sailfish is over 18yrs old and still looks great. The other is my deer that is a few years younger and the nose has started to crack. you and I talked about that. Now I want some ducks done, but I have not seen many good ones in the area. Actually none of the ones in the Columbus area I have seen look good. That is why I need to get you mounting birds for me!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I promise, I'll get to birds one of these days. My birds leave a lot to be desired right now. I'm not sure Woody would even touch one. I can suggest a couple of excellent guys in PA for fish, and one of them does very well with birds as well. They've both won World titles, and produce some amazing work. Of course they cost much more than anyone you'll find locally, but the work is worth it if you want top quality mounts. It's fairly simple to ship the specimen, and with fish there's always repro's. 
It's a shame, but some guys can produce a great mount, but their business skills suck and that ends up effecting their work. If you'd like, I can send some pics of work from the guys in PA. Now if you'd just bring down that deer head, I'd get it fixed up for you.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Mike, I will be seeing you real soon. I am on the way to Florida for a week of fishing, when I get back I think we may have to go do some channel catting to get our flathead skills back in line. At least we can sit in the boat make fun of one another, and tell stories!

Talk to you soon
Rob


----------

